# Смещение позвонка у новорожденного



## kroshka-tane4ka (6 Дек 2007)

ребенку месяц.один позвонок выпирает посередине спинки.хирург сказал смещение.ренген детям не делают.что делать.куда обратится и отчего это?:cray:


----------



## Ell (7 Дек 2007)

*смещение позвонка у новорожденного*

Совершенно нелепо давать рекомендации здесь.
Ребенка, которому месяц, врачи наблюдают. Если  уже даже осмотрел хирург...
и в том же роддоме есть полный анамнез родов.
Исключительно очные консультации.


----------



## Кронмед (8 Дек 2007)

kroshka-tane4ka написал(а):


> ребенку месяц.один позвонок выпирает посередине спинки.хирург сказал смещение.ренген детям не делают.что делать.куда обратится и отчего это?:cray:


Бывает! Ничего страшного! Отнесите ребеночка остеопату.


----------

